# Audi Smartphone Interface icon missing on VC



## qenq

Hi to all,
can You help me ? 
In my TT 2015 I have uploaded software ver1339 to MIB2
I have activated carplay, but the „Audi Smartphone Interface" icon is missing on VC :-(
The workshop that uploaded it to me did not solve this problem

Carplay works ok but i have problem running it
After connecting the cable to the iphone, carplay starts, but if I switch to another menu in VC,
I can't go back to carplay, because there is no icon ASI in the menu.
I have to reconnect the cable or enter via SIRI

Do you know how to run the ASI on VC icon?
I have OBD 11

thank you for any help


----------



## VorsprungDur

Don't think this is something that can be sorted out with OBDII.

I don't use CarPlay but Android Auto definitely shows the AA logo in the tabs when it's active.

Do you have the Smartphone Interface in the main menu?

Not sure who or how this was activated but it looks like you'll need to take it back to them to sort out.


----------



## qenq

no, I don't have Smartphone Interface in the main menu

Are you able to dump the settings from the 5F controller?
I would like to compare settings

what is your year TT ?

I'm desperate I'm looking for any solution...


----------



## simestt

This won't help the OP but I thought CarPlay was only available from MY17 onwards? Maybe some functions will work on earlier cars (as seen here) but it's not fully functional.


----------



## VorsprungDur

qenq said:


> no, I don't have Smartphone Interface in the main menu
> 
> Are you able to dump the settings from the 5F controller?
> I would like to compare settings
> 
> what is your year TT ?
> 
> I'm desperate I'm looking for any solution...


2018

Sorry don't have the kit to dump settings from the controller.

If the Smartphone Interface is missing from the main menu something is very wrong.


----------



## Jacopo79

qenq said:


> Hi to all,
> can You help me ?
> In my TT 2015 I have uploaded software ver1339 to MIB2
> I have activated carplay, but the „Audi Smartphone Interface" icon is missing on VC :-(
> The workshop that uploaded it to me did not solve this problem
> 
> Carplay works ok but i have problem running it
> After connecting the cable to the iphone, carplay starts, but if I switch to another menu in VC,
> I can't go back to carplay, because there is no icon ASI in the menu.
> I have to reconnect the cable or enter via SIRI
> 
> Do you know how to run the ASI on VC icon?
> I have OBD 11
> 
> thank you for any help


Who have upload the 1339 version in your TT? Audi or an external office? I have a 2015 TT and all have told me the carplay Is impossibile to install!! At this point all TT can have carplay, Is only a problem of software....


----------



## qenq

the software uploaded to me an external service.

I'm thinking about swapping USB ports.
My ports are 8S0035736. I found here, on this forum, that they should be 8S0035736A

CODE: SELECT ALL
8S0035724 connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>> ER5 UE7 
8S0035724A connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>> ER5 UE7 UI2
8S0035736 connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>> UE7 
8S0035736A connection for external audio sources, D - 30.05.2016>> UE7 UI2

ER5 Japan specific radio
UE7 Electric interface for external use AUX-IN USB and iPod
UI2 smartphone

however, there is a problem

USB module 8S0035736 is 6PIN and module 8S0035736A is 8PIN

Do you have any idea how to connect this?

Is anyone who has working CARPLAY/AA with USB ports 8S0035736?
The easiest way to recognize which version you have is the smartphone icon on usb ports (see the pictures)

Which version do you have ?

thanks for the answers


----------



## qenq

maybe someone has a pinout 8S0035736 and 8S0035736A ?


----------



## 2015Nano

I have the same issue. CarPlay works, but not visible in the main spin menu.
qenq, PM me. I may have the pinouts. Let's figure this out...


----------



## Blade Runner

qenq said:


> Hi to all,
> can You help me ?
> In my TT 2015 I have uploaded software ver1339 to MIB2
> I have activated carplay, but the „Audi Smartphone Interface" icon is missing on VC :-(
> The workshop that uploaded it to me did not solve this problem
> 
> Carplay works ok but i have problem running it
> After connecting the cable to the iphone, carplay starts, but if I switch to another menu in VC,
> I can't go back to carplay, because there is no icon ASI in the menu.
> I have to reconnect the cable or enter via SIRI
> 
> Do you know how to run the ASI on VC icon?
> I have OBD 11
> 
> thank you for any help


Just to go back a step, who was this "workshop" that uploaded the software? 
I believe that the ASI is available as a retrofit on mk3 cars (at least from third parties), but it is quite expensive. I thought that their engineer came out to you (or you posted your MIB unit to them) so there seemed to be more to it than just a simple s/w upgrade? Firmware upgrade too, or complex activation process? Note that the ASI has always been an optional (factory fitted) extra on the TT.


----------



## 2015Nano

CarPlay or AA was not available until a certain software version. It just didn't exist in the software. I think it was the beginning of MY17, maybe 18 that it became available. To activate the Smartphone Interface, a FEC code is loaded onto the Unit and the coding must be adapted in 005F. The issue here (I suspect) is that the 005F also needs to recognize the USB interface as being compatible--and I suspect that it's not.


----------



## base86

The most important thing seems to be the USB connection then?
Does anyone know where the two extra wires are connected?


----------



## Mokorx

To get Audi Smartphone to show up on menu in dashboard, you need to upgrade your unit 17 firmware to at least Version 290 ( MY 2017j. There is no need to change the USB port.


----------



## base86

Mokorx said:


> To get Audi Smartphone to show up on menu in dashboard, you need to upgrade your unit 17 firmware to at least Version 290 ( MY 2017j. There is no need to change the USB port.


This morning I've visited the dealer for the recall. And asked them what it would cost me to install smartphone interface. 
They told me it isn't possible with cars build before august 2015. Mine is from march unfortunately


----------



## qenq

After a few weeks of searching, I think it is necessary to update the software in the unit 17
My Unit 17 has a part number: 8S0920790 with sw. wer.211 and Hw wer. H32
I bought the VC upgrade to version 296 (SD CARD see the pictures), but I can't upload it
After entering the engineering menu, the update is detected correctly but cannot be started
see the pictures - there is N/A and you can't start
How to force this update to start ?


----------



## Erty

Try this : https://forums.audipassion.com/topi...-en-place-android-auto-apple-car-play-payant/


----------



## qenq

Erty, 
thanks for the link
That explains the case
Looks like I have too old Unit 17 (8S0920790) 
I need 8S0920790A, 8S0920790B or never :-(
Replacing dashboard is already a difficult matter...


----------



## Mokorx

qenq said:


> After a few weeks of searching, I think it is necessary to update the software in the unit 17
> My Unit 17 has a part number: 8S0920790 with sw. wer.211 and Hw wer. H32
> I bought the VC upgrade to version 296 (SD CARD see the pictures), but I can't upload it
> After entering the engineering menu, the update is detected correctly but cannot be started
> see the pictures - there is N/A and you can't start
> How to force this update to start ?


Do you get any 3 digits error code?


----------



## qenq

No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
Option START UPDATE is gray


----------



## Mokorx

qenq said:


> No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
> The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
> Option START UPDATE is gray


May be you should try lower version than 296.

290 also have Audi Smartphone function normally.

Cheers


----------



## phazer

Mokorx said:


> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
> The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
> Option START UPDATE is gray
> 
> 
> 
> May be you should try lower version than 296.
> 
> 290 also have Audi Smartphone function normally.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

It means the update is not applicable to his device. The firmware updates check the hardware revision and won't apply if it's not right. A lower version of the same update will also not apply.


----------



## Toshiba

Correct, as above it means it can't be applied to this car.


----------



## 2015Nano

Thanks Mokorx for the 0017 flashing tip. Im running 290 now, and CarPlay is working. The software contains some new small details, like displaying the Drive Select mode, which is nice.



qenq said:


> No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
> The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
> Option START UPDATE is gray


The only option that will be flashed with your 296 update is the FPK.

As someone stated above, you need to flash a few intermediate SW versions in order to get up to 296. My 0017 came from the factory with version 221 software and unfortunately you cant skip right to 296.


----------



## base86

Are people willing to share the firmware upgrade 290 and 296 so I can test it on my 2015 cluster?


----------



## qenq

2015Nano said:


> Thanks Mokorx for the 0017 flashing tip. Im running 290 now, and CarPlay is working. The software contains some new small details, like displaying the Drive Select mode, which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
> The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
> Option START UPDATE is gray
> 
> 
> 
> The only option that will be flashed with your 296 update is the FPK.
> 
> As someone stated above, you need to flash a few intermediate SW versions in order to get up to 296. My 0017 came from the factory with version 221 software and unfortunately you cant skip right to 296.
Click to expand...

can you tell me your part number Unit 17 ? 
is it 8S0920790 or higher ?


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi all! I have a 2015 TT and I have activated the Carplay/Android Auto...I have not the menù but all is work fine...!! I am not want to waste other time into this stupid system... [smiley=bomb.gif] the important thing is that android auto works... 8)


----------



## mmmalmi

Hi! I also got AA activated in my 2015 TTS, but it's not working properly in VC. My Android10 phone shows that AA is working and connected, also the VC setup connection manager shows my phone connected as AA phone, but nothing shows in my VC screen. No icon in menu, no AA menu/apps. Bummer!


----------



## Jacopo79

mmmalmi said:


> Hi! I also got AA activated in my 2015 TTS, but it's not working properly in VC. My Android10 phone shows that AA is working and connected, also the VC setup connection manager shows my phone connected as AA phone, but nothing shows in my VC screen. No icon in menu, no AA menu/apps. Bummer!


Have you done this mod in the adaptions of 5f?

IDE03471-ENG138662-Configuration du véhicule-Mirror_link => ON
IDE03471-ENG130248-Configuration du véhicule-Google_GAL => ON
IDE03471-ENG130249-Configuration du véhicule-Apple_DIO => ON
IDE03471-ENG138663-Configuration du véhicule-Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi => activé


----------



## Jacopo79

qenq said:


> No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
> The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
> Option START UPDATE is gray


What about Google earth? After this update and the activation of Carplay my Google earth is gone away...no way to see Google maps (on original maps obviosuly)

And you??

Jacopo


----------



## mmmalmi

Jacopo79 said:


> mmmalmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I also got AA activated in my 2015 TTS, but it's not working properly in VC. My Android10 phone shows that AA is working and connected, also the VC setup connection manager shows my phone connected as AA phone, but nothing shows in my VC screen. No icon in menu, no AA menu/apps. Bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done this mod in the adaptions of 5f?
> 
> IDE03471-ENG138662-Configuration du véhicule-Mirror_link => ON
> IDE03471-ENG130248-Configuration du véhicule-Google_GAL => ON
> IDE03471-ENG130249-Configuration du véhicule-Apple_DIO => ON
> IDE03471-ENG138663-Configuration du véhicule-Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi => activé
Click to expand...

Yes, those are done like that in the adaptions of 5f.


----------



## kevin#34

strange, however google earth is going to disappear on all pre-FL models on 31/12/2020... so you just anticipated its death.. 



Jacopo79 said:


> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
> The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
> Option START UPDATE is gray
> 
> 
> 
> What about Google earth? After this update and the activation of Carplay my Google earth is gone away...no way to see Google maps (on original maps obviosuly)
> 
> And you??
> 
> Jacopo
Click to expand...


----------



## qenq

My problem with the CARPLAY icon has been solved by replacing Unit 17
Look at the pictures I had a test version of the Unit 17 !??
How could this be ? 
That was the reason why a new version sw could not be uploaded


----------



## Jacopo79

Is that you old unit??? Have you change It for gain the icon of smartphone?? Google earth works on Maps standard of navi?


----------



## qenq

yes, and yes 

I don't have google earth, I don't have sim card in MIB2


----------



## phazer

Is it possible your car is an early show pony/press car? Granted that piece of hardware shouldn't be in the car but that's all I can think of.


----------



## captainhero17

phazer said:


> Is it possible your car is an early show pony/press car? Granted that piece of hardware shouldn't be in the car but that's all I can think of.


If his car is from 2014 its possible. Wasn't 2014 the "debut year"?

If so they Audi should be the one to pay for the replacement


----------



## Toshiba

Those stickers were used for units with pre-release software but the sticker on the other side shows it was flashed with production software and the date/version used. unit is fine, there was no hardware difference.


----------



## base86

qenq said:


> My problem with the CARPLAY icon has been solved by replacing Unit 17
> Look at the pictures I had a test version of the Unit 17 !??
> How could this be ?
> That was the reason why a new version sw could not be uploaded


If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the new unit 17?


----------



## Jacopo79

If you would buy a unit 17 from a TTs or a TT competition maybe you would gain the central rev dial...


----------



## base86

Jacopo79 said:


> If you would buy a unit 17 from a TTs or a TT competition maybe you would gain the central rev dial...


I own a TTS model and loving the central rev dial.
Features that I want are
- Sport display (g-meter/active TPMS) because I have a PFL I can't activate it with VCDS
- Smartphone interface

Would be nice though to get an RS VC with the flashing rev counter.


----------



## qenq

base86 said:


> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the CARPLAY icon has been solved by replacing Unit 17
> Look at the pictures I had a test version of the Unit 17 !??
> How could this be ?
> That was the reason why a new version sw could not be uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the new unit 17?
Click to expand...

I have paid 200 euro for Unit 17 and 220 euro for coding this unit
Unit 17 is second hand from My19 with letter D


----------



## base86

qenq said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the CARPLAY icon has been solved by replacing Unit 17
> Look at the pictures I had a test version of the Unit 17 !??
> How could this be ?
> That was the reason why a new version sw could not be uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the new unit 17?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have paid 200 euro for Unit 17 and 220 euro for coding this unit
> Unit 17 is second hand from My19 with letter D
Click to expand...

I've have read some stories that you can't program the VC if it has ran more then 500 km or miles. Did you manage to buy one with lower milage or was it programable?

For that prices I am very interested. Can you point me to your seller?


----------



## kevin#34

I have a pre-FL TTS mee too, and the G-meter works perfectly... and active TPMS can be retrofitted easily



base86 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would buy a unit 17 from a TTs or a TT competition maybe you would gain the central rev dial...
> 
> 
> 
> I own a TTS model and loving the central rev dial.
> Features that I want are
> *- Sport display (g-meter/active TPMS) because I have a PFL I can't activate it with VCDS*- Smartphone interface
> 
> Would be nice though to get an RS VC with the flashing rev counter.
Click to expand...


----------



## kevin#34

I knew less than 100



base86 said:


> I've have read some stories that you can't program the VC if it has ran more then 500 km or miles. Did you manage to buy one with lower milage or was it programable?
> 
> For that prices I am very interested. Can you point me to your seller?


----------



## base86

kevin#34 said:


> I have a pre-FL TTS mee too, and the G-meter works perfectly... and active TPMS can be retrofitted easily
> 
> 
> 
> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would buy a unit 17 from a TTs or a TT competition maybe you would gain the central rev dial...
> 
> 
> 
> I own a TTS model and loving the central rev dial.
> Features that I want are
> *- Sport display (g-meter/active TPMS) because I have a PFL I can't activate it with VCDS*- Smartphone interface
> 
> Would be nice though to get an RS VC with the flashing rev counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The active TPMS is retrofitted and working fine. Only "problem" I have is that the "sportsdisplay" (not the sport layout which is standard on TTS) is not visable/selectable via the VC. Tried every coding with VCDS but it will not show.

Maby it is just a firmware thing, will try the dealer if they can flash it.

But if it is that cheap, I am interested in a RS cluster for the flashing rev dial :lol:


----------



## kevin#34

cannot understand exactly what you call the "sportdisplay" 
(when I am on the sport layout, G-meter is on the right part of the VC, as for TPMS or torque/power gauges)


----------



## Toshiba

it's the power and torque dials, you get an extra option called sports display on the RS.


----------



## base86

kevin#34 said:


> cannot understand exactly what you call the "sportdisplay"
> (when I am on the sport layout, G-meter is on the right part of the VC, as for TPMS or torque/power gauges)


To set or change to that mode you can select "sport display" on the left (LHD) menu. In my own topic I've uploaded a photo where that feature is missing.

I guess when you go to the car menu, select the left option button (so you can toggle between all the car features) there should be text called "sport display". Since the default view for you is the G-Meter within the sport layout I guess you never had the need to look for it. If you switch to, lets say, the assistance view or the short/long range statistics with the sport layout enabled and then you want to re-enable the g-meter you have to select the sport display feature within the car menu.

Sorry for the blurry explanation but since I don't have the menu option I can't show you a picture of it.
@Toshiba you seems to know the feature I'm talking about, can you upload a picture of it?


----------



## kevin#34

when I am in the sport layout mode (big tacho in center), I have G-meter on the right side and I can shift from lane assistant to short/long range statistics on the left side of the VC; in this condition the G-meter is still present on the right side, I don't have to re-enable it, if this can help



base86 said:


> EDIT
> Since the default view for you is the G-Meter within the sport layout I guess you never had the need to look for it. If you switch to, lets say, the assistance view or the short/long range statistics with the sport layout enabled and then you want to re-enable the g-meter you have to select the sport display feature within the car menu


----------



## base86

Can you change the G-Meter for lets say the date and time?
I think that is done via the "additional display" feature. That one I do have, wondering now if you have the G-Meter there in the same list as the date/time milage etc.



kevin#34 said:


> when I am in the sport layout mode (big tacho in center), I have G-meter on the right side and I can shift from lane assistant to short/long range statistics on the left side of the VC; in this condition the G-meter is still present on the right side, I don't have to re-enable it, if this can help


----------



## kevin#34

I will check and let you know that


----------



## kevin#34

I've checked: on the right side of VC I can have G-meter, power&torque meters (but inactive) and TPMS (blank, since I did not installed antenna yet).


----------



## moda

2015Nano said:


> Thanks Mokorx for the 0017 flashing tip. Im running 290 now, and CarPlay is working. The software contains some new small details, like displaying the Drive Select mode, which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
> The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
> Option START UPDATE is gray
> 
> 
> 
> The only option that will be flashed with your 296 update is the FPK.
> 
> As someone stated above, you need to flash a few intermediate SW versions in order to get up to 296. My 0017 came from the factory with version 221 software and unfortunately you cant skip right to 296.
Click to expand...

Any idea how to get 290? Here in Belgium, dealers doesn"t want to sell it separately. Thanks!

(bu the way, I did add Carplay thanks to a very nice and serious guy (remotely), I can recommend via private message


----------



## moda

base86 said:


> Are people willing to share the firmware upgrade 290 and 296 so I can test it on my 2015 cluster?


I would be very interested also. 05/2016 for me.


----------



## qenq

here you are:


----------



## moda

Awesome!! Thanks a lot!

Do you know if this is ok to update HW 035 0265 after Carplay integration?


----------



## Mokorx

moda said:


> Awesome!! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Do you know if this is ok to update HW 035 0265 after Carplay integration?


Yes, it is safe to go from 265 to 296 providing you have dashboard PN 8S0 920790A.

Cheers


----------



## captainhero17

qenq said:


> here you are:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/12WjB0C ... sp=sharing


How did you get this?
Im interested in acquiring latest firmware for my regular TT Quattro.


----------



## Jacopo79

qenq said:


> here you are:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/12WjB0C ... sp=sharing


What is this? Will work with which hardware? I have a 2015 TT with carplay activated (but without icon, my unit has not the final letter)

Thank you

Jacopo


----------



## qenq

this is oryginal VC software update for TT ver.296

record the content on an SD card, go to engineering menu and upgrade

I bought this card from a audi dealer

in the attachment I am sending a list of VC and MIB software versions


----------



## qenq

this is oryginal VC software update for TT ver.296. FPKWW296TT - see technical service bulletin

record the content on an SD card, go to engineering menu and upgrade

I bought this card from a audi dealer

I am sending a list of VC and MIB software versions:


----------



## moda

This is awesome, thank you.

However I am wondering whether we need a special tool (odis?) to install it? I copied all files in a SD but nothing was recognized by MMI in engineering mode.

Any help on this?


----------



## qenq

show me content od SD card

do you have in root catalog FPK and metainfo2.txt?


----------



## moda

I didn't put the metainfo.txt as it was encypted. I'll try again
(the other potential issue is my Mac, even if SD card is FAT32 formatted)...

Thanks again!


----------



## captainhero17

qenq said:


> this is oryginal VC software update for TT ver.296
> 
> record the content on an SD card, go to engineering menu and upgrade
> 
> I bought this card from a audi dealer
> 
> in the attachment I am sending a list of VC and MIB software versions


I never knew that you can buy firmware from the dealer! How much was it?

I may be interested in buying it for my TT Quattro.
However, isnt firmware dependent on what equipment you also have?


----------



## moda

qenq said:


> show me content od SD card
> 
> do you have in root catalog FPK and metainfo2.txt?


I finally manage to make the car read the SD with those files but I get this.

I think this is the encrypted metainfo.


----------



## qenq

I don't know why there's a faulty file. maybe the google has encoded
Try this:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j6SRmS ... sp=sharing 
update only FPK part from the list


----------



## qenq

captainhero17 said:


> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is oryginal VC software update for TT ver.296
> 
> record the content on an SD card, go to engineering menu and upgrade
> 
> I bought this card from a audi dealer
> 
> in the attachment I am sending a list of VC and MIB software versions
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew that you can buy firmware from the dealer! How much was it?
> 
> I may be interested in buying it for my TT Quattro.
> However, isnt firmware dependent on what equipment you also have?
Click to expand...

the price is 40 Euro

the software depends on the VC version, the equipment does not matter


----------



## captainhero17

40 eur? That's not too bad.
1.So I just hit my local Audi dealership and ask to buy firmware?

2. Does it say what it fixes/improves? 
(aka.patch notes inside the original packaging?)


----------



## moda

qenq said:


> I don't know why there's a faulty file. maybe the google has encoded
> Try this:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j6SRmS ... sp=sharing
> update only FPK part from the list


Thanks (again) a million.

With unencrypted .txt, it works, however I've got "Error 142" for FPK.

Please see below.

Any idea how to solve this?


----------



## andreic

I've seen on the French forum that in case of an error on the FPK, you should hold your key against the marked spot on the steering wheel and retry.

Check this:


Erty said:


> Try this : https://forums.audipassion.com/topi...-en-place-android-auto-apple-car-play-payant/





moda said:


> Thanks (again) a million.
> 
> With unencrypted .txt, it works, however I've got "Error 142" for FPK.
> 
> Please see below.
> 
> Any idea how to solve this?


----------



## Jacopo79

what is this update for? does it work with who has the final unit number without a letter? (Old units..)
Thanx you


----------



## moda

Thanks, you're right, key avoids error 142 but I've got other later and error for cruise control etc.

Error 132 for SDK and corrupted file for gss-qb-recovery


----------



## nci45

It looks like other files in the subfolders are encoded, too (all .xml files). Could you maybe upload the SD card update content as a rar file?


----------



## qenq

@moda
I think the files are wrong on google drive. Google drive has encoded some files.I deleted the files
give me an upload where I can upload software again

you can try here, or give me another one

https://www.szybkiplik.pl/3F5Aj7MLFT


----------



## moda

qenq said:


> @moda
> I think the files are wrong on google drive. Google drive has encoded some files.I deleted the files
> give me an upload where I can upload software again
> 
> you can try here, or give me another one
> 
> https://www.szybkiplik.pl/3F5Aj7MLFT


You're the BEST
Works perfectly now!
You made my day


----------



## nci45

2015Nano said:


> Thanks Mokorx for the 0017 flashing tip. Im running 290 now, and CarPlay is working. The software contains some new small details, like displaying the Drive Select mode, which is nice.
> 
> The only option that will be flashed with your 296 update is the FPK.
> 
> As someone stated above, you need to flash a few intermediate SW versions in order to get up to 296. My 0017 came from the factory with version 221 software and unfortunately you cant skip right to 296.


Could you share the 290 update? I have the same issue.


----------



## captainhero17

qenq said:


> the price is 40 Euro
> 
> the software depends on the VC version, the equipment does not matter


Does the packaging tell you what the update is fixing? (Does it have patch notes?)

Otherwise its weird that they sell something with out any information on what it does.


----------



## qenq

there is no information what fixes / changes
if you know the part number you can buy everything at audi dealer
You can also buy oryginal SD cards on the internet
what improves a given update you can find in the technical bulletin

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/ ... 4-9999.pdf

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/ ... 5-0001.pdf


----------



## Jacopo79

Hey guys this will fix the icon of smartphone interface missed missed on old unit?


----------



## moda

Jacopo79 said:


> Hey guys this will fix the icon of smartphone interface missed missed on old unit?


Ciao Jacopo,

Yes, it worked for me thanks to *Qenq*. But I have a 05/2016 and I was running 0265.


----------



## Jacopo79

Guys I have the 0221 version of the unit 17..
Hardware 8S0920790

What can I do?

Thanx you

Jacopo


----------



## nci45

Jacopo79 said:


> Guys I have the 0221 version of the unit 17..
> Hardware 8S0920790
> 
> What can I do?
> 
> Thanx you
> 
> Jacopo


You need the update 0290 update. The newest one with version 0296 can't be applyed to this hardware revision. I tried it yesterday with the same Unit (SW=0221 HW=32).
So if someone has this update too, it would be nice to upload it.

Or do someone know the part number for the 0290 SD card?


----------



## Jacopo79

nci45 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have the 0221 version of the unit 17..
> Hardware 8S0920790
> 
> What can I do?
> 
> Thanx you
> 
> Jacopo
> 
> 
> 
> You need the update 0290 update. The newest one with version 0296 can't be applyed to this hardware revision. I tried it yesterday with the same Unit (SW=0221 HW=32).
> So if someone has this update too, it would be nice to upload it.
> 
> Or do someone know the part number for the 0290 SD card?
Click to expand...

You have an "old" TT 2015 like me?


----------



## moda

I think (to be verified) that 0290 is 8S090696*A* (was AE for 0296)

You can find a few sellers entering this on Google.


----------



## Jacopo79

What Kind of improvements will we have by this update??


----------



## captainhero17

Jacopo79 said:


> You have an "old" TT 2015 like me?


Jacopo79,
1. How do I check my TT *hardware model* and unit number?

Do I have to open up my VC physically to get behind the stickers?

I too have Regular "old" TT Quattro (230ps) 2015 January. But my SW version went from 0179(stock) to 0886 (updated 2018). I remember the dealership had troubles installing it. I hope that they didnt fu&k up the version and install for a wrong car.

2. How do you know based on the UNIT number and Hardware serial number what is the latest sw version?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moda

Jacopo79 said:


> What Kind of improvements will we have by this update??


Nothing particular except that my system now accepts Apple Carplay.


----------



## Jacopo79

captainhero17 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have an "old" TT 2015 like me?
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79,
> 1. How do I check my TT *hardware model* and unit number?
> 
> Do I have to open up my VC physically to get behind the stickers?
> 
> I too have Regular "old" TT Quattro (230ps) 2015 January. But my SW version went from 0179(stock) to 0886 (updated 2018). I remember the dealership had troubles installing it. I hope that they didnt fu&k up the version and install for a wrong car.
> 
> 2. How do you know based on the UNIT number and Hardware serial number what is the latest sw version?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Hi mate! Noooo , you Just Need vcds or obd Eleven to read your unit 17...look at my unit17


----------



## captainhero17

Jacopo79 said:


> look at my unit17


Thats a nice looking unit you got there. Thank you for showing me picture of your unit. I wish I had a unit like that. :lol: 
(Sorry I really needed this joke. My day has been very bad, I needed this for my soul)

So Jacopo
I have the same numbers!
Same: indetifier, HW number, SW number and version (0221) (0284 available).

However! My Hardware version is H32 and not H30 as yours.

What does this 0221 mean?

When I go to the System Maintenance --> Version info (via my MMI menu). I get 0884 version.

Is VC firmware different from MMI firmware version?


----------



## nci45

captainhero17 said:


> Is VC firmware different from MMI firmware version?


Yes, the MMI(5F) and VC(17) are two different units. That's why it has it own firmware. The MMI is only displayed on the VC (with some more features).

The MU Version 0886 is your MMI firmware. The firmware for the VC can only be checked with VCDS, OBD11 etc. or in the red engineering menu.


----------



## nci45

moda said:


> I think (to be verified) that 0290 is 8S090696*A* (was AE for 0296)
> 
> You can find a few sellers entering this on Google.


It looks like 8S090696A is for 215. 8S0 906 961 S is for 268. Between this I haven't found any information.


----------



## base86

Oke, so if I understand correctly on a cluster HW version without a A or B the highest version we can go is 290?
Currently my unit is 221.
Already downloaded 264 and 265 and will try to update to that versions, but love to have the smartphone interface icon within VC. That will be able with 290?

Can someone share that version as well?

Much appreciated!!


----------



## Tebor123

Perhaps we could create a central repository for the software updates we have. I have a couple that I can't run on my hardware currently.

I'm currently on 0139 for my MMI and 0221 for my VC. Would like to upgrade both if possible.


----------



## LeighK

not sure I understand correctly where to find the hardware version,
From the engineering menu I have Current Version:MHI2_ER_AU43x_P3626 and MU Software 0892.
Its a 2017 car.


----------



## LeighK

Also when I try to apply the update I can't change FPK from {N] ?


----------



## base86

Tebor123 said:


> Perhaps we could create a central repository for the software updates we have. I have a couple that I can't run on my hardware currently.
> 
> I'm currently on 0139 for my MMI and 0221 for my VC. Would like to upgrade both if possible.


I have 264 and 265 VC firmware for you.
Also have latest module 5F firmware P5098


----------



## base86

LeighK said:


> not sure I understand correctly where to find the hardware version,
> From the engineering menu I have Current Version:MHI2_ER_AU43x_P3626 and MU Software 0892.
> Its a 2017 car.


You can update that to P5098

But now I am steeling someone thread here. Maybe a central download/firmware topic is a better way indeed?


----------



## LeighK

Thanks


----------



## nci45

base86 said:


> I have 264 and 265 VC firmware for you.
> Also have latest module 5F firmware P5098


Could you share the VC firmware?


----------



## nci45

LeighK said:


> not sure I understand correctly where to find the hardware version


You can get this information only with a OBD Dongle or better with VCDS, OBD11, etc. That's as far as I know.


----------



## LeighK

base86 said:


> LeighK said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure I understand correctly where to find the hardware version,
> From the engineering menu I have Current Version:MHI2_ER_AU43x_P3626 and MU Software 0892.
> Its a 2017 car.
> 
> 
> 
> You can update that to P5098
> 
> But now I am steeling someone thread here. Maybe a central download/firmware topic is a better way indeed?
Click to expand...

I got it to p5098 with no problems but still when I try to update the VC I still see the update option greyed out and FPK [N] ?


----------



## base86

LeighK said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeighK said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure I understand correctly where to find the hardware version,
> From the engineering menu I have Current Version:MHI2_ER_AU43x_P3626 and MU Software 0892.
> Its a 2017 car.
> 
> 
> 
> You can update that to P5098
> 
> But now I am steeling someone thread here. Maybe a central download/firmware topic is a better way indeed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it to p5098 with no problems but still when I try to update the VC I still see the update option greyed out and FPK [N] ?
Click to expand...

From which version to version you are trying to update?


----------



## LeighK

I got it to p5098 with no problems but still when I try to update the VC I still see the update option greyed out and FPK [N] ?[/quote]

From which version to version you are trying to update?[/quote]

Trying to get to 296 from the link on here , not sure what current version is or where to find it in the engineering menu, thanks


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys I have this version of MMI (recently updated) but only "0220" of the unit17. I have activated Audi smartphone interface but can't activate icon of SMI. What can I do?


----------



## captainhero17

Can someone far smarter make a new thread and write down:
1. Update procedure
2. Upload all the VC updates that we can find between us. And then write down the max update version for each hardware and unit versions?

I see a lot of us are asking the same things over and over. So this will help not to clutter or repeat ourselves.


----------



## Tebor123

pcbbc posted an excellent tutorial on how to access the Engineering menu. Perhaps that should form the basis of any new thread. No point in reinventing the wheel!

The thread is here - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1727210


----------



## kevin#34

this is my MMI version, 2018 car with interface installed from factory (I believe MMI sw has never been updated after the car left the factory)


----------



## LeighK

I have 264 and 265 VC firmware for you.
Also have latest module 5F firmware P5098[/quote]

do you think I could get a copy of 265 VC please?


----------



## captainhero17

Tebor123 said:


> pcbbc posted an excellent tutorial on how to access the Engineering menu. Perhaps that should form the basis of any new thread. No point in reinventing the wheel!
> The thread is here - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1727210


Sure, as far as the instructions are concerned.

But we also need categorisation of update files.
For example h30-32 etc etc 2015-2017 max update is 290 (for example).


----------



## base86

LeighK said:


> do you think I could get a copy of 265 VC please?


Sure will try to put it online somewhere?


----------



## kevin#34

wonder if MMI version is also model-dependent&#8230; i see soooo many sw versions


----------



## andreic

Kevin, I got the P5098 version on my MMI and the car is 2014, one of the first units 


kevin#34 said:


> wonder if MMI version is also model-dependent&#8230; i see soooo many sw versions


----------



## kevin#34

good for you!
but for "model dependent" I meant not MY but model type (TT, TTS, TT-RS)
Have friends with TT 230 and TT-RS both produced in 2018 as mine and with similar options (navi, interface etc), but our sw versions are different


----------



## andreic

Hello,
I would also need this to get the Audi Smartphone menu item.
After updating the MMI to P5098 the phone functionality hangs sometimes and I can only fix it by turning off/on the BT on the iPhone.



base86 said:


> LeighK said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you think I could get a copy of 265 VC please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure will try to put it online somewhere?
Click to expand...


----------



## base86

andreic said:


> Hello,
> I would also need this to get the Audi Smartphone menu item.
> After updating the MMI to P5098 the phone functionality hangs sometimes and I can only fix it by turning off/on the BT on the iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeighK said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you think I could get a copy of 265 VC please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure will try to put it online somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Which version of the VC are you running?


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Hi friends,

I Add red zone in the revs counter on my Audi TT 2015/2016... It was working

However, I retrofitted the CarPlay / AndroidAuto and updated the 5F module (to work the icons), after that the coding doesn't work anymore,
StartUp logo TTs works but RedZone no longer works.

Does anyone know how to activate the redzone in this new firmware?

my fw ver:

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* Redir Fail!-SRI2
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 A HW: 8S0 920 790 A
Component: FBenRDW H35 0296 
Coding: 042D0140288000081A01E8C09000800000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001023
ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
VCID: 377D9DDE8E4D82FCE9-8062

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:* None
Part No SW: 8S0 035 045 M HW: 8S0 035 045 
Component: MU-H-N-RW 043 1339 
Serial number: A583J0FB004327
Coding: 01330403FF08000011220001001A00002F0000E0007000007E
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_AU37.rod
VCID: 39799BE6B859948C1F-806C

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 FN HW: -----------
Component: ROW 2016 --- 0055 
Serial number: --------------------

Multimedia Operating Unit: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 M HW: 8S0 919 614 L
Component: ControlUnit_H H22 0206 
Serial number: C1000015091500010077

Compact Disc Database: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
Component: Gracenote2 --- 4007 
Serial number: --------------------

No fault code found.


----------



## Mokorx

rafamonteiroo said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I Add red zone in the revs counter on my Audi TT 2015/2016... It was working
> 
> However, I retrofitted the CarPlay / AndroidAuto and updated the 5F module (to work the icons), after that the coding doesn't work anymore,
> StartUp logo TTs works but RedZone no longer works.
> 
> Does anyone know how to activate the redzone in this new firmware?
> 
> my fw ver:
> 
> Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* Redir Fail!-SRI2
> Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 A HW: 8S0 920 790 A
> Component: FBenRDW H35 0296
> Coding: 042D0140288000081A01E8C09000800000000000
> Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
> ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001023
> ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
> VCID: 377D9DDE8E4D82FCE9-8062
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:* None
> Part No SW: 8S0 035 045 M HW: 8S0 035 045
> Component: MU-H-N-RW 043 1339
> Serial number: A583J0FB004327
> Coding: 01330403FF08000011220001001A00002F0000E0007000007E
> Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
> ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
> ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_AU37.rod
> VCID: 39799BE6B859948C1F-806C
> 
> Data medium:
> Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 FN HW: -----------
> Component: ROW 2016 --- 0055
> Serial number: --------------------
> 
> Multimedia Operating Unit:
> Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 M HW: 8S0 919 614 L
> Component: ControlUnit_H H22 0206
> Serial number: C1000015091500010077
> 
> Compact Disc Database:
> Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
> Component: Gracenote2 --- 4007
> Serial number: --------------------
> 
> No fault code found.


The reason Redzone disappear for your case is because upgarding VC firmware to 296. Audi block it.

Luckily you will get a working G-meter instead for VC with 296.

Cheers


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Mokorx said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> I Add red zone in the revs counter on my Audi TT 2015/2016... It was working
> 
> However, I retrofitted the CarPlay / AndroidAuto and updated the 5F module (to work the icons), after that the coding doesn't work anymore,
> StartUp logo TTs works but RedZone no longer works.
> 
> Does anyone know how to activate the redzone in this new firmware?
> 
> my fw ver:
> 
> Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* Redir Fail!-SRI2
> Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 A HW: 8S0 920 790 A
> Component: FBenRDW H35 0296
> Coding: 042D0140288000081A01E8C09000800000000000
> Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
> ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001023
> ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
> VCID: 377D9DDE8E4D82FCE9-8062
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:* None
> Part No SW: 8S0 035 045 M HW: 8S0 035 045
> Component: MU-H-N-RW 043 1339
> Serial number: A583J0FB004327
> Coding: 01330403FF08000011220001001A00002F0000E0007000007E
> Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
> ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
> ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_AU37.rod
> VCID: 39799BE6B859948C1F-806C
> 
> Data medium:
> Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 FN HW: -----------
> Component: ROW 2016 --- 0055
> Serial number: --------------------
> 
> Multimedia Operating Unit:
> Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 M HW: 8S0 919 614 L
> Component: ControlUnit_H H22 0206
> Serial number: C1000015091500010077
> 
> Compact Disc Database:
> Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
> Component: Gracenote2 --- 4007
> Serial number: --------------------
> 
> No fault code found.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason Redzone disappear for your case is because upgarding VC firmware to 296. Audi block it.
> 
> Luckily you will get a working G-meter instead for VC with 296.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you for the explanation,

I liked RedZone, it's sad

well, now I'm going to activate the G-meter ..


----------



## andreic

base86 said:


> Which version of the VC are you running?


It is 221 right now. The VC is a 8S0920790


----------



## Jacopo79

andreic said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which version of the VC are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> It is 221 right now. The VC is a 8S0920790
Click to expand...

The same situation! 0221 and VC "8S0920790". OBD Eleven suggest to me the "0284" version, but nobody Knows about this...
Like other guys with 0221 is impossibile to have Icon of Smartphone Interface...(that works perfectly in reality!)


----------



## jplaudi

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi guys I have this version of MMI (recently updated) but only "0220" of the unit17. I have activated Audi smartphone interface but can't activate icon of SMI. What can I do?


Hi, I have also updated to the 1339, my VC is H32 0221, but when I connect the phone nothing happens. 
How did you activated the smartphone interface without updating the VC to a newer version?

I made all the necessary adacptations on 5F module...

Can you help?


----------



## base86

jplaudi said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have this version of MMI (recently updated) but only "0220" of the unit17. I have activated Audi smartphone interface but can't activate icon of SMI. What can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have also updated to the 1339, my VC is H32 0221, but when I connect the phone nothing happens.
> How did you activated the smartphone interface without updating the VC to a newer version?
> 
> I made all the necessary adacptations on 5F module...
> 
> Can you help?
Click to expand...

VC software 0221 is way to old, you need to upgrade that software to make it work. See the first post in the "firmware" topic.


----------



## gAgNiCk

jplaudi said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have this version of MMI (recently updated) but only "0220" of the unit17. I have activated Audi smartphone interface but can't activate icon of SMI. What can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have also updated to the 1339, my VC is H32 0221, but when I connect the phone nothing happens.
> How did you activated the smartphone interface without updating the VC to a newer version?
> 
> I made all the necessary adacptations on 5F module...
> 
> Can you help?
Click to expand...

Did you get the 5F module activated? Hex hack required, not something you can do with VCDS...


----------



## wlondoner

The Audi Smartphone interface does show on my late 2015 MK3 but I have I believe a recent software of 1339


----------



## jplaudi

gAgNiCk said:


> jplaudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have this version of MMI (recently updated) but only "0220" of the unit17. I have activated Audi smartphone interface but can't activate icon of SMI. What can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have also updated to the 1339, my VC is H32 0221, but when I connect the phone nothing happens.
> How did you activated the smartphone interface without updating the VC to a newer version?
> 
> I made all the necessary adacptations on 5F module...
> 
> Can you help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get the 5F module activated? Hex hack required, not something you can do with VCDS...
Click to expand...

I only used the VCDS, so that's the part that's missing, hex hacking... And update the VC to a newer version to have the icon. Do some one here have the firmwares for the VC? That I can use for the H32
Thanks


----------



## base86

wlondoner said:


> The Audi Smartphone interface does show on my late 2015 MK3 but I have I believe a recent software of 1339


1339 is the firmware for your MMI (MiB)
Your VC is running different firmware.


----------



## wlondoner

How can you check what firmware the VC is running?


----------



## kevin#34

need to go to programmer page
press radio button down to media and nav/map button up at the same time, hold them until programmer menu appears


----------



## Emanuel29

5F - Adaptations - Vehicle Configuration
Google_GAL - on
Apple_DIO - on
MirrorLink - on
Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi - Activated

I've managed to get the Audi smartphone image into menu, I've also plugged my phone via USB and activated MirrorLink on my device succesfully (when I didn't do the things above, I couldn't even download the ML certificate) but the car is still waiting to be paired. Therefore, not recognizing my connection.

Has anyone get it working past this stage?

*Photos:*
https://ibb.co/dDNBbFf
https://ibb.co/BPdChsR
https://ibb.co/3sKLfK7
https://ibb.co/0Gcsb0g


----------



## langlord

I got MAK coding to sort mine out for me as I am useless at anything like this. He was very reasonable on price compared to all the other companies formally offering it. He also added sign recognition which is nice to have with every road around me having veritable speed limits.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Did I miss some mod activity here?


----------



## NorthEastVAG

Emanuel29 said:


> 5F - Adaptations - Vehicle Configuration
> Google_GAL - on
> Apple_DIO - on
> MirrorLink - on
> Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi - Activated
> 
> I've managed to get the Audi smartphone image into menu, I've also plugged my phone via USB and activated MirrorLink on my device succesfully (when I didn't do the things above, I couldn't even download the ML certificate) but the car is still waiting to be paired. Therefore, not recognizing my connection.
> 
> Has anyone get it working past this stage?
> 
> *Photos:*
> https://ibb.co/dDNBbFf
> https://ibb.co/BPdChsR
> https://ibb.co/3sKLfK7
> https://ibb.co/0Gcsb0g


Have you got a valid FEC for Apple CarPlay / Android Auto / Mirrorlink?

If not. The icon will show but when you plug your phone in, nothing will happen. I offer this activation if needed.


----------



## red_TTS

rafamonteiroo said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily you will get a working G-meter instead for VC with 296.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation,
> 
> well, now I'm going to activate the G-meter ..
Click to expand...

Hello, I have just recently upgraded to 296 and 1339 (done the ASI hack too) but when I activate long coding of G-meter (as per byte and bit thread) it doesn't work. It shows perfectly but nothing moves, I have a 2016 TTS.

Am I missing something?


----------



## kevin#34

I think models before 2016 can't have G-meter working, don't know if it's a sw or hd missing


----------



## red_TTS

But Rafa Monteiro has a 2016 TT and I assume he has it working!


----------



## rafamonteiroo

red_TTS said:


> But Rafa Monteiro has a 2016 TT and I assume he has it working!


I managed to activate the Gmeter, but it is stopped too, the 2016 TT must not have any sensor.


----------



## red_TTS

rafamonteiroo said:


> red_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Rafa Monteiro has a 2016 TT and I assume he has it working!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to activate the Gmeter, but it is stopped too, the 2016 TT must not have any sensor.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, now it's clear MY2016 can't have it working. Maybe someone can tell us which sensor is needed and we can install it.


----------



## j77drs

IMO, its not all that anyway


----------



## kevin#34

No idea about what is necessary  but it works on 2018 and maybe on 2017 too (but not tested personally)



red_TTS said:


> Ok thanks, now it's clear MY2016 can't have it working. Maybe someone can tell us which sensor is needed and we can install it.


----------



## Alvaro

Where can I find the sw update?



qenq said:


> 2015Nano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mokorx for the 0017 flashing tip. Im running 290 now, and CarPlay is working. The software contains some new small details, like displaying the Drive Select mode, which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
> The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
> Option START UPDATE is gray
> 
> 
> 
> The only option that will be flashed with your 296 update is the FPK.
> 
> As someone stated above, you need to flash a few intermediate SW versions in order to get up to 296. My 0017 came from the factory with version 221 software and unfortunately you cant skip right to 296.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you tell me your part number Unit 17 ?
> is it 8S0920790 or higher ?
Click to expand...


----------



## pcbbc

Alvaro said:


> Where can I find the sw update?


In the Firmware Updates thread. You may need to scroll down a page or two until you find where someone has reposted a working link.


----------



## Robinwood46

base86 said:



> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could create a central repository for the software updates we have. I have a couple that I can't run on my hardware currently.
> 
> I'm currently on 0139 for my MMI and 0221 for my VC. Would like to upgrade both if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 264 and 265 VC firmware for you.
> Also have latest module 5F firmware P5098
Click to expand...

Hello, could you give me the 264 or 265 update you have? Thank you


----------



## tempo84

Mokorx said:


> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't get it. I can't start with this update.
> The car sees this update, but with every update option is N/A
> Option START UPDATE is gray
> 
> 
> 
> May be you should try lower version than 296.
> 
> 290 also have Audi Smartphone function normally.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hello friend, can you say me where i can found data to upload my VC from 221 to 290?

Thanks


----------



## jks89

Ok - let me be the first to admit I am lost here.

I have read all 10 pages of this thread, plus a LOT of the firmware thread, and would ordinarily have said i'm a reasonably intelligent guy but that has got me stumped.

I have a very early 2015 TTS (think May 2015) - and have recently paid to have carplay retrofitted, but don't have the smartphone icon, so if I plug my phone in then Carplay launches and I can use it, but if I navigate away from this, for example to use driveselect or if I engage reverse gear and the VC shows the reversing camera image, then I am unable to navigate back to Carplay because I don't have the ASI icon in my VC to select it again. To get Carplay back on again I have to unplug the lightning cable from my phone and plug it straight back in again.

I was told by the engineer that installed Carplay (well - half installed it), that this was the only way it could be done as my car was so old, however reading this thread it looks like some of you may have resolved it...

My questions are:
- It looks like one user in this thread had to replace their entire VC to get the carplay / ASI icon, is this essential or are there other ways?
- How many different "versions" of software do I need to update to potentially get this to work - one load for the VC and one for the MMI? Are there any more things I need to update?
- Is the fix something I can do myself or something I will need to get professional help.
- If any of you have done this before with a similarly aged car, any tips/pointers/PMs would be GREATLY appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Tebor123

I also have the early VC hardware so I don't have the CarPlay (ASI) icon. If I have to navigate away from the Carplay tab I just go the phone tab on the VC where the software asks me if I want to activate Carplay. Select Yes and it always works for me. I don't ever have to disconnect my phone.


----------



## base86

If you update your old software version to 295 or higher you will have the icon.
There are a couple of guys who are willing to do it for +- 120 - 200$


----------



## jks89

base86 said:


> If you update your old software version to 295 or higher you will have the icon.
> There are a couple of guys who are willing to do it for +- 120 - 200$


Even for a car as old as mine? The guy who retrofitted Carplay seemed to indicate this wouldn't be possible.. Forgive my ignorance but when you say software version, is that for the VC or the MMI?

And also was there was a definitive answer regarding whether we need to change the USB plug in the car? Something to do with the 6 pin vs 8 pin difference between car models?


----------



## Mokorx

jks89 said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you update your old software version to 295 or higher you will have the icon.
> There are a couple of guys who are willing to do it for +- 120 - 200$
> 
> 
> 
> Even for a car as old as mine? The guy who retrofitted Carplay seemed to indicate this wouldn't be possible.. Forgive my ignorance but when you say software version, is that for the VC or the MMI?
> 
> And also was there was a definitive answer regarding whether we need to change the USB plug in the car? Something to do with the 6 pin vs 8 pin difference between car models?
Click to expand...

It can be done for VC of early model assembled between 2014 - March 2015 with hardware 8S0920790 (no A,B). You can contact him via Telegram app amd his user name is @Carplay_Audi. Other in the post say that he ask for $100.

Another alternative is changing to a brand new VC 8S0920790A. A version can be updated to 295 with normal update routine (via engineering menu).

Below is the info of 8S0920790 update from FW 221 to FW 295.


----------



## jks89

Mokorx said:


> jks89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you update your old software version to 295 or higher you will have the icon.
> There are a couple of guys who are willing to do it for +- 120 - 200$
> 
> 
> 
> Even for a car as old as mine? The guy who retrofitted Carplay seemed to indicate this wouldn't be possible.. Forgive my ignorance but when you say software version, is that for the VC or the MMI?
> 
> And also was there was a definitive answer regarding whether we need to change the USB plug in the car? Something to do with the 6 pin vs 8 pin difference between car models?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can be done for VC of early model assembled between 2014 - March 2015 with hardware 8S0920790 (no A,B). You can contact him via Telegram app amd his user name is @Carplay_Audi. Other in the post say that he ask for $100.
> 
> Another alternative is changing to a brand new VC 8S0920790A. A version can be updated to 295 with normal update routine (via engineering menu).
> 
> Below is the info of 8S0920790 update from FW 221 to FW 295.
Click to expand...

Jesus I feel out of my depth reading that... I contacted carplay_audi and he quoted $120, do you know where he quoted $100? Do you know what he does to get the icon? E.g. does he update my VC to version 295+?


----------



## kevin#34

yes, he will update your VC to 295 (and MMI to 1339, if you don't have already)

on a side note, it would be better to post 295 and related info on the firmware update discussion, too many threads currently open, information scatter...


----------



## Jacopo79

qenq said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qenq said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the CARPLAY icon has been solved by replacing Unit 17
> Look at the pictures I had a test version of the Unit 17 !??
> How could this be ?
> That was the reason why a new version sw could not be uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the new unit 17?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have paid 200 euro for Unit 17 and 220 euro for coding this unit
> Unit 17 is second hand from My19 with letter D
Click to expand...

Hi mate! Who code your new unit? Audi official?

Thank you

Jacopo


----------



## Holmefield

Just to add to this, I had my 65 plate 01/09/2015 registered TT updated yesterday with all the new firmware and updates to version 1339 Sw and got Google earth up and running again.

BUT as has been mentioned with mine been a 65 plate model I cant/haven't got the Carplay/Android Auto Icon.. BUMMER.

But also my guy that did the update who does loads of paid updates for folks for the life of him couldn't get Android Auto to startup.. Plugged the proper phone charging wire into both USB slots and it just refused to mirror link or put Android Auto up on VC

My guy tryed for ages and followed all the correct steps as he had done loads of times but mine just refuses to launch the app


----------



## albe0876

Holmefield said:


> Just to add to this, I had my 65 plate 01/09/2015 registered TT updated yesterday with all the new firmware and updates to version 1339 Sw and got Google earth up and running again.
> 
> BUT as has been mentioned with mine been a 65 plate model I cant/haven't got the Carplay/Android Auto Icon.. BUMMER.
> 
> But also my guy that did the update who does loads of paid updates for folks for the life of him couldn't get Android Auto to startup.. Plugged the proper phone charging wire into both USB slots and it just refused to mirror link or put Android Auto up on VC
> 
> My guy tryed for ages and followed all the correct steps as he had done loads of times but mine just refuses to launch the app


you need to update the VC to have ASI icon and AA working.


----------



## TTpiloti

Holmefield said:


> Just to add to this, I had my 65 plate 01/09/2015 registered TT updated yesterday with all the new firmware and updates to version 1339 Sw and got Google earth up and running again.
> 
> BUT as has been mentioned with mine been a 65 plate model I cant/haven't got the Carplay/Android Auto Icon.. BUMMER.
> 
> But also my guy that did the update who does loads of paid updates for folks for the life of him couldn't get Android Auto to startup.. Plugged the proper phone charging wire into both USB slots and it just refused to mirror link or put Android Auto up on VC
> 
> My guy tryed for ages and followed all the correct steps as he had done loads of times but mine just refuses to launch the app


I'm not a million miles away from you in West Lancashire - who did you use to do your coding? I'm interested in getting a couple of bits done myself.


----------



## Holmefield

TTpiloti said:


> Holmefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add to this, I had my 65 plate 01/09/2015 registered TT updated yesterday with all the new firmware and updates to version 1339 Sw and got Google earth up and running again.
> 
> BUT as has been mentioned with mine been a 65 plate model I cant/haven't got the Carplay/Android Auto Icon.. BUMMER.
> 
> But also my guy that did the update who does loads of paid updates for folks for the life of him couldn't get Android Auto to startup.. Plugged the proper phone charging wire into both USB slots and it just refused to mirror link or put Android Auto up on VC
> 
> My guy tryed for ages and followed all the correct steps as he had done loads of times but mine just refuses to launch the app
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a million miles away from you in West Lancashire - who did you use to do your coding? I'm interested in getting a couple of bits done myself.
Click to expand...

I used a guy on Facebook called Dan Ripa. Top bloke did loads of stuff, and has done loads of carplay activations but mine just would do it.


----------



## Holmefield

albe0876 said:


> Holmefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add to this, I had my 65 plate 01/09/2015 registered TT updated yesterday with all the new firmware and updates to version 1339 Sw and got Google earth up and running again.
> 
> BUT as has been mentioned with mine been a 65 plate model I cant/haven't got the Carplay/Android Auto Icon.. BUMMER.
> 
> But also my guy that did the update who does loads of paid updates for folks for the life of him couldn't get Android Auto to startup.. Plugged the proper phone charging wire into both USB slots and it just refused to mirror link or put Android Auto up on VC
> 
> My guy tryed for ages and followed all the correct steps as he had done loads of times but mine just refuses to launch the app
> 
> 
> 
> you need to update the VC to have ASI icon and AA working.
Click to expand...

We did update the VC to 1339 software.. I have asked him if we updated the other bit to that 295 thing


----------



## albe0876

You have updated the MMI with 1339..
You need to update also the VC to 295 as written before


----------



## Holmefield

albe0876 said:


> You have updated the MMI with 1339..
> You need to update also the VC to 295 as written before


Spoke to my coder about this, and apparently my VC is on 221 and he point blank can't get pre 16 year cars to upgrade to the VC software 295..he just said it stays greyed out???

He has the file to do the 295 update, apparently its only 40mb in size, but just can't get it to work on older TT mk3 VC's..

He even tryed messaging ( a while ago) @carplay_audi for help with the situation but never got a responses from him.

So @ this stage for me @ least it seems my carplay activation isn't going to happen..


----------



## kevin#34

not surprised by _carplay_audi_ not helping your coder, apparently he's the only person capable to update to 295, and makes a lot of money doing this.. :roll:


----------



## Holmefield

kevin#34 said:


> not surprised by _carplay_audi_ not helping your coder, apparently he's the only person capable to update to 295, and makes a lot of money doing this.. :roll:


Yep i spoke with carplay_audi last night, and he agreed that yes he can update my VC to 0295 but 1st I would have to wipe my updates back to stock, as he doesn't want other folks nicking his cracked software updates.

So basically I'm in no man's land really.. I'm not having my updates wiped, after paying for them so that I can then via remote option have my VC updated again ( @ cost).

I can live without carplay for that money.. Carplay_audi is a very cagey fella thou. Apparently he's very worried over his cracked updates getting cloned and stolen so doesn't do much in EU..


----------



## Mokorx

Holmefield said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not surprised by _carplay_audi_ not helping your coder, apparently he's the only person capable to update to 295, and makes a lot of money doing this.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i spoke with carplay_audi last night, and he agreed that yes he can update my VC to 0295 but 1st I would have to wipe my updates back to stock, as he doesn't want other folks nicking his cracked software updates.
> 
> So basically I'm in no man's land really.. I'm not having my updates wiped, after paying for them so that I can then via remote option have my VC updated again ( @ cost).
> 
> I can live without carplay for that money.. Carplay_audi is a very cagey fella thou. Apparently he's very worried over his cracked updates getting cloned and stolen so doesn't do much in EU..
Click to expand...

You have another choice is to change to brand new virtual cockpit and can get other goodies.


----------



## albe0876

Holmefield said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not surprised by _carplay_audi_ not helping your coder, apparently he's the only person capable to update to 295, and makes a lot of money doing this.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i spoke with carplay_audi last night, and he agreed that yes he can update my VC to 0295 but 1st I would have to wipe my updates back to stock, as he doesn't want other folks nicking his cracked software updates.
> 
> So basically I'm in no man's land really.. I'm not having my updates wiped, after paying for them so that I can then via remote option have my VC updated again ( @ cost).
> 
> I can live without carplay for that money.. Carplay_audi is a very cagey fella thou. Apparently he's very worried over his cracked updates getting cloned and stolen so doesn't do much in EU..
Click to expand...

But why you have to wipe away your updates in order to update the VC?
i dont undertsand this , he have done mine with a lot of activation without any particular issue.
i have sent you a PM some days ago


----------



## kevin#34

yes, the wiping request is quite strange, I can't see any relation with the nicking affair


----------



## Holmefield

albe0876 said:


> Holmefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not surprised by _carplay_audi_ not helping your coder, apparently he's the only person capable to update to 295, and makes a lot of money doing this.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i spoke with carplay_audi last night, and he agreed that yes he can update my VC to 0295 but 1st I would have to wipe my updates back to stock, as he doesn't want other folks nicking his cracked software updates.
> 
> So basically I'm in no man's land really.. I'm not having my updates wiped, after paying for them so that I can then via remote option have my VC updated again ( @ cost).
> 
> I can live without carplay for that money.. Carplay_audi is a very cagey fella thou. Apparently he's very worried over his cracked updates getting cloned and stolen so doesn't do much in EU..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But why you have to wipe away your updates in order to update the VC?
> i dont undertsand this , he have done mine with a lot of activation without any particular issue.
> i have sent you a PM some days ago
Click to expand...

Hi bud sorry, I have only just seen your message now when you mentioned it.

Where's your guy based that can do the VC update to 295?

Thanks


----------



## albe0876

I really don't know where.


----------



## kevin#34

carplay_audi is based in china :mrgreen:



Holmefield said:


> Hi bud sorry, I have only just seen your message now when you mentioned it.
> 
> Where's your guy based that can do the VC update to 295?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Constantin

Hello,
I have the same issue. No icon in the VC is shown, but AndroidAuto is working. Have anyone resolved the problem?


----------



## jeebsy

Constantin said:


> Hello,
> I have the same issue. No icon in the VC is shown, but AndroidAuto is working. Have anyone resolved the problem?


I think that might be a limitation of the module - certain versions will not show the icon


----------



## albe0876

Constantin said:


> Hello,
> I have the same issue. No icon in the VC is shown, but AndroidAuto is working. Have anyone resolved the problem?


yes, updating the VC to 295.

For this service contact this guy on Telegram:

@Loren87


----------

